# [Qt] problème de mise à jour (résolu)

## 341438

Salut à tous,

cela fait un moment que je n'avais plus mis mon système à jour et j'ai quelques problèmes pour le faire. 

J'ai pu en résoudre un certain nombre, mais là je coince. A noter que je suis en version testing.

Voici ce que me donne la mise à jour:

```

% sudo emerge -auDN  --verbose-conflicts @world

 * IMPORTANT: 27 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.21-r1 [2.20-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2015e [2015d]

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libmnl-1.0.3-r1  USE="-examples -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libunwind-1.1  USE="-debug -debug-frame -libatomic -lzma -static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libdvbpsi-1.3.0-r1 [1.2.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/luajit-2.0.4 [2.0.3-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.3 [3.1.2_p10]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20141019041918-r1 [1.60_p20141019041918]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/xapian-1.2.21 [1.2.20]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/google-perftools-2.0-r2  USE="debug -largepages -minimal -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r2 [1.06.95-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/leptonica-1.72-r2 [1.72-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-l10n-4.4.4.3 [4.4.3.2]

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-pinentry-0.6 [0.4]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.23.2 [1.23.1-r1]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/TimeDate-2.300.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/String-ShellQuote-1.40.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Term-ReadLine-Gnu-1.226.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-Which-1.90.0-r1  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/User-Identity-0.940.0  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/MIME-Types-2.090.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Pod-Parser-1.630.0 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.1.3 [4.0.3] USE="-build -deblob -experimental -kdbus -symlink" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/MailTools-2.140.0  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Object-Realize-Later-0.190.0  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-Remove-1.520.0-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.130.0-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-perl/File-Slurp-Tiny-0.4.0 [0.003] USE="{-test%}" 

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-libs/icu-55.1 [54.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.4.1 [1.4.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/nettle-3.1.1 [2.7.1-r4] CPU_FLAGS_X86="-aes%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/snappy-1.1.2-r1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libconfig-1.5 [1.4.9-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libixion-0.9.1 [0.9.0] USE="-python%" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Crypt-PasswdMD5-1.400.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/leveldb-1.18-r1  USE="snappy tcmalloc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Devel-GlobalDestruction-0.130.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Mail-Box-2.118.0  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.37-r2 [8.37-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/iproute2-4.1.1 [4.0.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/kbd-2.0.3 [2.0.2]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.17 [0.16.3]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.9 [0.9.8]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.44.0 [2.42.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/libwpd-0.10.0-r2 [0.10.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.13 [1.0.12]

[ebuild  rR    ] app-text/libmspub-0.1.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/libcdr-0.1.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20150521 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libfreehand-0.1.1 [0.1.0]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/libodfgen-0.1.4 [0.1.3]

[ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.25_pre20150628 [1.0.24-r5]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/babl-0.1.12 [0.1.10-r1] CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/less-479 [476]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.2 [5.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.5.0 [1.4.2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.24 [0.4.23] USE="-hardened%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.3.2 [1.3.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtxml-5.4.2 [5.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsql-5.4.2 [5.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.43.0 [7.42.1] USE="(-http2)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.4.2 [5.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/openssh-6.9_p1-r2 [6.8_p1-r5] USE="-ssh1*" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-mail/getmail-4.48.0 [4.47.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/sip-4.16.9 [4.16.7]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.44.1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3" 

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/libvisio-0.1.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] app-text/libebook-0.1.2 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pyasn1-0.1.8 [0.1.7]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/ipaddress-1.0.12 [1.0.7] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4%* -pypy3% -python3_3%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/idna-2.0 [1.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/ply-3.6-r1 [3.6]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/py-1.4.30 [1.4.27]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/libmwaw-0.3.5 [0.3.4]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/libetonyek-0.1.3 [0.1.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pillow-2.9.0 [2.8.1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gcc-4.9.3 [4.9.2] USE="-debug%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42.13 [1.42.12]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gawk-4.1.3 [4.1.2]

[ebuild  rR    ] media-libs/raptor-2.0.14 

[ebuild     U  ] net-dns/libidn-1.31 [1.30]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/texinfo-6.0 [5.2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/cmake-3.2.3 [3.2.2] USE="-system-jsoncpp%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pytest-2.7.2 [2.7.0-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pycparser-2.14 [2.13]

[ebuild     U  ] mail-mta/msmtp-1.6.2 [1.6.1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/iso-codes-3.59 [3.57]

[ebuild     U  ] app-cdr/cdrtools-3.01_alpha30 [3.01_alpha28]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.13 [1.42.12]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.200.0-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cffi-1.1.2 [0.9.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="-pypy%" 

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gnutls-3.3.16-r1 [3.3.15]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cryptography-0.9.3 [0.9]

[ebuild     U  ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.40-r4 [2.4.40-r3]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.8.18 [1.8.16]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/ndg-httpsclient-0.4.0 [0.3.2] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4%* -python3_3%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.104 [0.102]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libbluray-0.8.1 [0.8.0]

[ebuild     U  ] net-print/cups-2.0.3 [2.0.2-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/rubygems-11 [10]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/power_assert-0.2.4 [0.2.3]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/test-unit-3.1.2 [3.0.9-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/minitest-5.7.0 [5.6.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.4.8 [2.4.6]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-ruby/json-1.8.3 [1.8.2-r1]

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r1]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libepoxy-1.2  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-text/aspell-0.60.6.1-r2 [0.60.6.1-r1] LINGUAS="-hu% -hy%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-core-7.4.769 [7.4.712]

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-7.4.769 [7.4.712]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.44.0 [1.42.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.44.0 [1.42.0-r1]

[blocks b      ] <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.44.0 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.44.0" is blocking dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.44.0)

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/atk-2.16.0-r1 [2.14.0]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.41 [0.9.40] USE="-fontconfig%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.16.0 [2.14.1]

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.16.1 [3.14.2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygobject-3.16.2 [3.14.0]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-5.4.2-r1 [5.4.1-r2] USE="udev* -dbus%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.16.4 [3.16.3]

[ebuild     U  ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.16.0-r1 [2.14.1]

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libass-0.12.3 [0.12.2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.4.2 [5.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-wm/openbox-3.6.1 [3.5.2-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.4.2 [5.4.1] USE="-gles2%" 

[ebuild     U  ] x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme-3.16.2.1 [3.14.1-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.4.2 [5.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2015 [2014]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontutils-2015 [2014]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.9.5 [0.9.2-r1] USE="-emacs%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.4.2 [5.4.1]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.16.5 [3.14.10]

[ebuild  rR    ] app-office/libreoffice-4.4.4.3 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-java/icedtea-bin-7.2.5.5-r1 [7.2.5.5]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-texlive/texlive-bibtexextra-2015 [2014]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.4-r2 [2.24.4-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.1.6 [2.1.4]

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/vlc-2.2.1  USE="-zeroconf% (-avahi%)" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/PyQt5-5.4.2 [5.4.1] USE="-gles2% -webchannel%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.5.5 [1.5.3]

[ebuild     U  ] net-mail/notmuch-0.20.2 [0.19-r1]

[ebuild  NS    ] www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-44.0.2403.89_p1 [43.0.2357.65_beta1] USE="flash widevine" 

[uninstall     ] www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-43.0.2357.65_beta1 

[blocks b      ] www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins:beta ("www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins:beta" is blocking www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-44.0.2403.89_p1)

[blocks b      ] www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins:stable ("www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins:stable" is blocking www-plugins/chrome-binary-plugins-43.0.2357.65_beta1)

[ebuild     U  ] www-plugins/freshplayerplugin-0.3.1-r2 [0.3.1-r1]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7 required by (dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7[aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,ssl,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.7[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.7[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

dev-qt/qtscript:4

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.7[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

dev-qt/qt3support:4

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.7[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

dev-qt/qtsql:4

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7[aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

dev-qt/qttranslations:4

  (dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.7 required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                      ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

  (dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6 required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                      ^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/icu-55.1:0/55::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20150521:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-text/libmspub-0.1.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-office/libreoffice-4.4.4.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-text/libebook-0.1.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-libs/raptor-2.0.14:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-libs/libvisio-0.1.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

A cause d'icu un certain nombre de paquets seront recompilés, mais apparemment cela ne posera pas de problèmes.

J'aimerais savoir un peu ce qui se passe. Pour l'instant, j'ai fait la supposition suivante. Je prends qtcore comme exemple. dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7

va être installé par l'intermédiaire de dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7 (première ligne de la description des erreurs). Toutefois dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 doit être installé suite à l'installation de

dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r4. Donc il y a un problème. Si je regarde les paquets disponibles, je remarque que la version 4.8.6 de qtcore est la version stable et 4.8.7 la version test. Mon make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 X alsa vaapi cups"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"

#LINGUAS="en fr"

# Local overlay

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#X.org

#(For mouse, keyboard support)

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

# For intel video cards

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

Il devrait donc installer la dernière version, mais il ne le fait pas. Elle n'est pas sélectionnée. Si je regarde mon arborescence portage:

```

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r4]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r1]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 

```

La synchronisation a bien été faite, pourquoi est-ce que ce n'est pas qtcore-4.8.7i qui va être installé ?

C'est donc ma supposition. L'erreur peut être ailleurs.

HHmmm et en analysant le tout, je remarque qu'il cherche à installer les deux versions:

```

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7 [4.8.6-r2]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 

```

Merci pour vos lumières!Last edited by 341438 on Tue Jul 28, 2015 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nicop

Salut,

Dans ces cas là je fais ça : 

```
emerge -av1 --nodeps `eix -I* dev-qt/ | cut -d" " -f2 | tr "\n" " "`
```

Et ensuite je lance un @world

T'aurais pas un dev-qt/ dans ton /var/lib/portage/world ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

La mise à jour mélange des mises à jour de QT, et le passage de multilib "blob" à multilib "from sources".

Essaie de séparer cela, la solution citée mettra déjà à jour une partie de QT, et l'on verra la suite plus clairement.

----------

## 341438

 *nicop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans ces cas là je fais ça : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Est-ce que tu pourrais me dire en quelques mots l'idée de cette commande ? Ensuite j'essaierai de comprendre en détail.

 *nicop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'aurais pas un dev-qt/ dans ton /var/lib/portage/world ?

 

Non:

```

% cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep qt

```

ne retourne rien. 

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La mise à jour mélange des mises à jour de QT, et le passage de multilib "blob" à multilib "from sources". 
> 
> 

 

Est-ce que tu pourrais m'indiquer ce que sont multilib "blob" et multilib from "sources" ? C'est la première fois que j'en entends parler.

Comme cela ne fait pas longtemps que j'utilise Gentoo, j'ai encore bien des lacunes au niveau des connaissances des distributions basées sur

les sources.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Pour faire tourner des applications 32 bits dans un système 64 (principalement des applications propriétaires pré-compilées), il faut générer les librairies en double (multilib), en 32 et 64 bits.

Je ne sais pour quelle raison, mais il a été longtemps décidé que les libs en 32 bits allaient être fournies sous format pré-compilé, via les packages emul-linux-*.

Depuis quelque temps (plusieurs mois), un travail a été lancé pour qu'on puisse aussi compiler les libs 32 bits depuis les sources.

Nous sommes arrivés où quasi tout est fini, et donc les développeurs ont fait changé les paquets emul-linux- pour qu'ils dépendent de version 32 bits de leurs dépendances via les abi_x86.

Plus d'infos dans le wiki : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Multilib_System_without_emul-linux_Packages

----------

## nicop

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que tu pourrais me dire en quelques mots l'idée de cette commande ? Ensuite j'essaierai de comprendre en détail. 

 

```
emerge -av1 --nodeps `eix -I* dev-qt/ | cut -d" " -f2 | tr "\n" " "`
```

La commande lance emerge -av1 --nodeps sur la sortie de  eix -I* dev-qt/ | cut -d" " -f2 | tr "\n" " "

eix -I* dev-qt/ liste les paquets installé (-I) de la catégorie dev-qt.

Comme la sortie de cette commande ne sort pas que les noms des paquets, elle est retravaillé avec cut/tr :

cut -d" " -f2 extrait la deuxième chaine de caractère séparé par un espace

tr "\n" " " modifie le saut de ligne par un espace

----------

## xaviermiller

une version plus rapide : avec qlist, de portage-utils:

```
qlist -IC dev-qt/
```

  :Wink: 

Et avec le numéro de version :

```
qlist -ICv dev-qt/ | sed -e 's/^/=/'
```

----------

## 341438

Merci pour vos conseils! J'ai donc décortiqué la commande de nicop et c'est celle que j'ai utilisé.

Mais je vais aussi regarder ta commande xaviermiller, merci!

J'ai donc installé eix et je vais me familiariser avec cet outil. J'ai lancé la compilation, malheureusement,

cela n'a pas fonctionnée:

```

>>> Emerging (10 of 15) dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2::gentoo

 * qttranslations-opensource-src-5.4.2.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qttranslations-opensource-src-5.4.2.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/work/qttranslations-opensource-src-5.4.2 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/work/qttranslations-opensource-src-5.4.2 ...

 * Running qt5_qmake 

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/work/qttranslations-opensource-src-5.4.2 ...

 * Running emake 

make -j4 

cd translations/ && ( test -e Makefile || /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/work/qttranslations-opensource-src-5.4.2/translations/translations.pro CONFIG+=release CONFIG-=debug QMAKE_AR=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar\ cqs QMAKE_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_LINK_C_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc QMAKE_CXX=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_LINK_SHLIB=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ QMAKE_OBJCOPY=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy QMAKE_RANLIB= QMAKE_STRIP=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip QMAKE_CFLAGS=-march=native\ -O2\ -pipe QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS=-march=native\ -O2\ -pipe QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= QMAKE_LFLAGS=-Wl,-O1\ -Wl,--as-needed QMAKE_LFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_LFLAGS_DEBUG= -o Makefile ) && make -f Makefile 

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/work/qttranslations-opensource-src-5.4.2/translations'

/usr/lib64/qt5/bin/lrelease assistant_cs.ts -qm assistant_cs.qm

make[1]: /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/lrelease: Command not found

Makefile:821: recipe for target 'assistant_cs.qm' failed

make[1]: *** [assistant_cs.qm] Error 127

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/work/qttranslations-opensource-src-5.4.2/translations'

Makefile:42: recipe for target 'sub-translations-make_first' failed

make: *** [sub-translations-make_first] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/work/qttranslations-opensource-src-5.4.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2/work/qttranslations-opensource-src-5.4.2'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-qt/qttranslations-5.4.2, Log file:

```

Donc le problème à l'air d'être avec lrelease. J'ai donc regardé si c'est installé chez moi:

```

% which lrelease

/usr/bin/lrelease

```

Donc c'est normal qu'il ne le trouve pas. Maintenant je ne sais pas si le problème est sur mon installation où si c'est dans l'ebuild. 

J'ai l'architecture 64 bits.

----------

## sebB

Installe linguist-tools qui est normalement une dépendance de qttranslations

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *Tristelune wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Donc c'est normal qu'il ne le trouve pas. Maintenant je ne sais pas si le problème est sur mon installation où si c'est dans l'ebuild. 
> 
> J'ai l'architecture 64 bits.

 

il ne faut pas toujours penser à un problème d'ébuild en premier lieu - sous gentoo c'est même rarement le cas le fait -   :Wink:  et d'autant plus en réalisant ces formes d'upgrade "à marche forcé" (sans contrôle profond des dépendences) c'est bien plus probable que différentes bibliothèques, binaires ou liens puissent être brisés par la mise-à-jour d'un des packages.

Segmenter l'update du @world en différentes étapes : d'abord migrer QT qui bloque puis voir si il faut s'occuper de gérer le multilib ensuite ; voire plus classiquement traiter en premier @system avant @world pour faciliter les choses) c'est donc la tactique qui t'a été conseillée pour déblayer un peu quand c'est devenu beaucoup trop complexe à gérer en dépendances même pour portage.  

Par habitude dans ce genre de cas limite que tu présentes, on utilise souvent l'option "--keep-going" en conjonction - quelquefois même, on joue du "--skip-first" en plus et on fait une(des) passe(s) sur les dépendances quand çà bloque trop (i.e. via revdep-rebuild). Puis on relance la séquence jusqu'à ce que ça passe   :Wink: 

PS: Enfin par ailleurs et juste pour rappel car tu ne sembles pas encore très rompu à administrer ta gentoo : dans ton premier post, portage t'indiquait un message assez important à traiter concernant la mise-à-jour de plusieurs fichiers de configurations... A ne pas oublier et à traiter de façon _convenable_ au cas par cas hein ?  :Wink: 

Dans cette même idée et pour rejoindre une question que tu as posé à XavierMiller : une "news" publiée par les devs informe de la migration multilib (2015-03-28  True multilib support on amd64) alors il faudra aussi penser à la (re?)lire si besoin éventuel ensuite ^^

Edit: pour mémoire encore : si tu dois installer provisoirement une dépendance manquante, pense a utiliser l'option "-1". M'enfin chez moi qui suis encore en qt4, /usr/lib64/qt4/bin/lrelease provient de qtcore donc à moins d'un changement en v5 je crains un peu que cette dépendance ne soit ici en cause non ? me gourre-je

edit : 'tain dsl j'oublie tout... mon cerveau est out ce soir 

----------

## nicop

Salut tristelune,

Ca n'engage que moi, mais je resterai sous kde4/qt4 pour un petit moment encore, le temps que tout ça se stabilise encore un peu.

Dans ce cas, masque les dev-qt/***:5.

Si tu tiens absolument à qt5 et kde5, bonne chance, c'est que le début   :Razz: 

----------

## 341438

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Installe linguist-tools qui est normalement une dépendance de qttranslations

 

Merci, effectivement, cela m'a permis d'avancer. Il y a eu un problème plus loin, mais grâce à ce que tu m'as dit, 

j'ai pu débloquer la situation seul.

 *Bozoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Segmenter l'update du @world en différentes étapes : d'abord migrer QT qui bloque puis voir si il faut s'occuper de gérer le multilib ensuite ; voire plus classiquement traiter en premier @system avant @world pour faciliter les choses) c'est donc la tactique qui t'a été conseillée pour déblayer un peu quand c'est devenu beaucoup trop complexe à gérer en dépendences même pour portage. 
> 
> 

 

Je n'avais pas pensé à séparer @system de @world. Effectivement, @system est passé est pas @world.

 *Bozoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin par ailleurs et juste pour rappel car tu ne sembles pas encore très rompu a administrer ta gentoo : dans ton premier post, portage t'indiquait un message assez important à traiter concernant la mise-à-jour de plusieurs fichiers de configurations... A ne pas oublier et à traiter de façon _convenable_ au cas par cas hein ?
> 
> 

 

Tu as tout à fait raison. Et c'est pour cela que je pense que je vais à présent prendre un peu de temps pour faire le point et mettre mon système à jour comme il faut. Cela a été un peu (beacoup... ) négligé. Si je bloque encore, je reviendrai ici. Mais je pense que je devrais pouvoir encore bien progresser.

 *Nicop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca n'engage que moi, mais je resterai sous kde4/qt4 pour un petit moment encore, le temps que tout ça se stabilise encore un peu. 
> 
> 

 

Je pense que je vais essayer de démêler tout cela, pour l'instant ça me semble un bon exercice. Mais pour la suite, je pourrais très bien appliquer ta proposition.

----------

## boozo

 *Tristelune wrote:*   

>  *sebB wrote:*   Installe linguist-tools qui est normalement une dépendance de qttranslations 
> 
> Merci, effectivement, cela m'a permis d'avancer. Il y a eu un problème plus loin, mais grâce à ce que tu m'as dit, 
> 
> j'ai pu débloquer la situation seul.

 

Bien   :Smile:   ok dépendance en build donc et pas seulement en runtime.

Le point à sebB et à toi donc.

ps: Pense a éditer ton premier post pour ajouter un (Résolu) à la fin du titre en respect de nos conventions

----------

## 341438

En fait je me suis mal exprimé, j'ai marqué un set, mais le match n'est pas encore gagné   :Smile:  !

J'ai réussi à faire passer la commande suivante:

```

emerge -av1 --nodeps `eix -I* dev-qt/ | cut -d" " -f2 | tr "\n" " "`

```

Mais je ne peux toujours pas mettre à jour @world. Ce qui coince c'est les librairies qt en version 4. Je vais essayer de faire passer

ça et je redonnerai des nouvelles.... de bonnes j'espère   :Wink:  !

----------

## 341438

Ca y est, c'est fait!!!!

Bon, je vais l'avouer: je porte une grosse part de responsabilité   :Embarassed:  .

En effet, après avoir à jour qt5 par la méthode proposée, j'ai mis à jour qt4. J'ai utilisé une commande semblable:

```

sudo emerge -av1 --nodeps `eix '-I*' --slot 4 dev-qt/ | cut -d" " -f2 | tr "\n" " " | sed "s/\([a-z]\) /\1:4/g

```

Le problème, c'est lors de la mise à jour de @world qui suivant, emerge s'entêtait à  repasser à une version plus vieille: 4.8.7 -> 4.8.6.

Jusqu'à ce que j'arrive sur un ebuild que j'avais écris ou pour une raison que j'ignore encore actuellement, j'avais déclaré 

la dépendance qtwebkit-4.8.6. Cet ebuild étant installé, évidemment pour satisfaire la dépendance emerge s'entêtait à repasser

à cette version de qtwebkit.... à raison! Une fois que c'est passé, cela a bien débloqué la chose. 

Ensuite il a encore fallu que j'utilise le USE flag qt3support et j'ai fait comme dans le wiki: je l'ai mis dans le make.conf.

Mon système est tout neuf et j'ai appris bien des choses. La prochaine fois ce sera facile   :Wink:  .

Merci à tous!

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

C'est bien que tu aies pu trouver la cause (pas évidente pour nous qui ne connaissions pas ce fait), et que tu aies pu tout arranger par toi-même  :Smile: 

----------

